# timonium md



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone work in timonium? 

I have a friend that needs his 1acre lot taken care of and its alittle out of my area...

let me know if you can take it on and we can talk dollars.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

i have a few trucks in the area. does it have sidewalks also?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

there shouldnt be. I will double check for you.


----------



## Rcode72ho (Oct 23, 2008)

*Timonium*

I'm in the area as well.

Greg


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

if you want to talk about the lot give me a call my cell # 410-459-5373 (bryan)


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

hey guys here is an update...its 1/2 acre no walks.

per push pricing requested.

please let me know if you are interested and i will send you the address so i can get a price to the owner.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

*timonium*

if you would e-mail the info to [email protected] thank you bryan (fci)


----------

